# Do I need Ferts /CO2 for my 47l tank with low tech plants.



## parmsuk (8 Apr 2014)

I have a fluval edge 46l (LED) and have the following 'easy' plants based on recommendations for this particular tank. I'm a new to all this and just want to ensure that I'm doing the right thing. I'm away from home 3 nights a week so need to take this into consideration. 

Questions:
1. Do I need to add any Ferts, and if so which would be suitable based on the stock and plants?
2. Don't think I need to add CO2, but would be open to input.
3. Should I be increasing the duration of how long the tank light is on?  

My setup:
Plants: 
2x Vallisneria nana 
2 x Anubias nana
1 x Microsorium pteropus.
Spiky Moss
3 x Moss Ball 
1 x Red silk plant - artificial.

Lighting:
Tank position in the room is is the corner of a chimney breast so does not get any direct sunlight and relatively dark. So tank light is on from 2pm to 10pm (8 hours)

Stock:
5 Neon tetras, 3 assorted guppys, 4 cherry shrimps and 2 assassin snails. 

Substrate: Standard black gravel. 

Water quality: 
Water hardness: 58.8mg/l calcium (8.232 dKh German degrees)
Ph: 7.4

I'm new to this and spent a lot of time getting the tank to look the way it does, so just want to maintain the look the best I can. My first step, and lots of inspiration on this forum...Some pictures below to provide a sense of plant density etc. 











Thanks in advance...
AJ


----------



## allan angus (8 Apr 2014)

if u did-dent use ferts in the substrate then root tabs or liquid ferts will be needed for things to grow


----------



## BigTom (8 Apr 2014)

Hi AJ.

This should be a pretty straightforward tank to run. I don't see any need for CO2 injection or more light. You may want to invest a whopping £4.95 in some all-in-one powdered fert mix (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LUSH-Max-...1?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item43c6da43ab) which you can make up with water a little at a time. You can dose this at just 1ml/week in a tank your size, so £4.95 worth of ferts will last you 2 years 

Or just have it on standby to dose if the plants show any deficiencies, a la Darrel's duckweed index - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/duckweed-index-ferts-advice.21003/


----------



## parmsuk (8 Apr 2014)

Thanks, looks interesting but would prefer a ready made solution. Based on the stock and plants do you recommend the Tropica Range..and if so which one specialised or premium?


----------



## BigTom (8 Apr 2014)

parmsuk said:


> Thanks, looks interesting but would prefer a ready made solution. Based on the stock and plants do you recommend the Tropica Range..and if so which one specialised or premium?



It is a ready made solution, just without the water! Ha.

No point paying through the nose for a fancy Tropica label. You can get pre-mixed ferts form here (http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/...tiliser/apfuk/apf-liquid-plant-nutrition.html), but you're literally paying three times the price + postage for a plastic bottle and some water.


----------



## harryH (8 Apr 2014)

Asking if you need ferts is a bit like having a pet and asking should I feed it.


----------



## parmsuk (8 Apr 2014)

Okay, so ferts are required. Member already shown me some cheaper alternatives which I will consider. What I am wondering now is should be purchasing the specialised fert (includes nitrogen and phosphorus) or just standard fert considering the plants, fish and tank size?


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2014)

You'll need an all in one fert with NPK and traces...like the one Tom has already linked, either dry salts or liquid depending on your preference and pocket.


----------



## parmsuk (8 Apr 2014)

Troi said:


> You'll need an all in one fert with NPK and traces...like the one Tom has already linked, either dry salts or liquid depending on your preference and pocket.



So we are saying even though my tank is not very heavily planted and is reasonable stocked with fish already that I should have a FERT that has NPK and  traces. Concern I have is that I am away 3-4 days a week so would be unable to perform a daily regime which looking at these products it seems to suggest a daily dose. I am already performing a 25% water change each week to keep nitrates at bay and provide fresh water however will the fact adding such a product increase nitrates?

Thanks for you input,

AJ


----------



## Edvet (8 Apr 2014)

Nitrates are harmless and won't produce algae. This is the biggest and most widespread untruth.
read more here:http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ei-dosing-using-dry-salts.1211/. In fact the whole tutorial section is a must read.


----------



## BigTom (8 Apr 2014)

Weekly dose will be fine for low tech. Just buy the stuff I linked first time around and follow the instructions it comes with. Easy peasy.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2014)

Absolutely, what Tom said. I dose once a week after water change...and all's good.


----------



## roadmaster (8 Apr 2014)

I too dose once a week with dry mineral salt's .(fertilizer's)
I just spoon it in rather than mix it with water.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2014)

Too much light is usually the cause of algal outbreaks. Although elevations in the ratio of dissolved organic carbon and dissolved organic nitrogen are also often thought to be culprits. I think that is why frequent water changes (that remove dissolved and solid organic waste), and dosing with *in*organic nutrients helps to keep such outbreaks at bay...maybe


----------



## Frenchi (29 Apr 2014)

Can I just add shrimp and assassin snails do not mix .. My assassin snail ate 12 crystal reds before I realised  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryH (29 Apr 2014)

Frenchi said:


> Can I just add shrimp and assassin snails do not mix .. My assassin snail ate 12 crystal reds before I realised
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Got assassin snails and Cherrys in mine Frenchi and the shrimps clean the snails shells. Never had a problem even with the tiniest new hatched shrimps. Maybe your CRS are more tasty.

Harry


----------



## Frenchi (29 Apr 2014)

[quo te="harryH, post: 348871, member: 10933"]Got assassin snails and Cherrys in mine Frenchi and the shrimps clean the snails shells. Never had a problem even with the tiniest new hatched shrimps. Maybe your CRS are more tasty.

Harry[/quote]they must be .. I couldn't believe my eyes it had the longest snout ever, I watched grab one and started munching it ... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryH (29 Apr 2014)

Frenchi said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes it had the longest snout ever, I watched grab one and started munching it ...



Yes I have heard tales of this before. Maybe it matters how the tank is set up too, just a guess, I have quite heavy moss high up so the shrimps tend to colonise that quite a bit. I put 10 Cherry shrimp in mine a couple of months back and now have 50 and counting so of course I can't say with any certainty my assassin snails (10) have never taken one.
The A/ snails are great at cleaning up. As soon as I feed they become very active looking for scraps.

Harry


----------



## Frenchi (29 Apr 2014)

harryH said:


> Yes I have heard tales of this before. Maybe it matters how the tank is set up too, just a guess, I have quite heavy moss high up so the shrimps tend to colonise that quite a bit. I put 10 Cherry shrimp in mine a couple of months back and now have 50 and counting so of course I can't say with any certainty my assassin snails (10) have never taken one.
> The A/ snails are great at cleaning up. As soon as I feed they become very active looking for scraps.
> 
> Harry


Strange one then .. Well I have removed mine for now and picking out the little pain snails by hand grrr! 
It maybe the fish shop I bought them from never fed them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

